# When should I take this Feral kitten to the vets please?



## LesleyC (Jul 19, 2005)

Can someone say? Lesley


----------



## RichS (Aug 25, 2005)

LesleyC said:


> Can someone say? Lesley


All of our Feral kittens go to the vet as soon as we get them. Expensive but needed


----------

